
UBO-Scope – Measure your 3rd-party exposure score for visited web sites - pgl
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ubo-scope/bbdpgcaljkaaigfcomhidmneffjjjfgp
======
pgl
Full details on the GitHub page: [https://github.com/gorhill/uBO-
Scope](https://github.com/gorhill/uBO-Scope)

